# Best Snow Blower for Residential



## stevesyardcare (Jun 24, 2017)

Just wondering what others thoughts are on residential blowers, what you prefer, what you like to stay away from?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Welocme to the site. Need some info. Is this for your personal home, or is this for a business?


----------



## stevesyardcare (Jun 24, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> Welocme to the site. Need some info. Is this for your personal home, or is this for a business?


Hi, thank you... It would be for business


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ariens commercial, dont buy at big box store


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I personally like the single stage blowers. Much faster and lighter than a two stage. Simple to replace paddles. I've used both, two stage and single stage. Two stage has it's purposes, but for speed I'll take a single stage every time. Also much easier to load into the back of a truck.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> I personally like the single stage blowers. Much faster and lighter than a two stage. Simple to replace paddles. I've used both, two stage and single stage. Two stage has it's purposes, but for speed I'll take a single stage every time. Also much easier to load into the back of a truck.


With our small snow totals the last few years, our single stage blowers just sit. That being said, the few times I've needed them to bail me out, they have been life savers.

I'm with Jeff. Easy loading, and they can clear the snow as fast as you can run. Just keep up with it. Out of the 3 brands I have(snapper, troy built, and Toro), i prefer the Toro. With the 2 stage, Ariens.

If you search on here a bit you should find plenty of info and brand wars.


----------



## stevesyardcare (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you guys!


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

toro 21 inch single stage. can be purchased cheap, bullet proof reliable, can be loaded in and out by one guy, and last a few years. We sell or give them to friends and family after 3 years. Amazing how much snow they can handle and how well they clean when paddles are still good. Bit 11hp two stage only comes out to play maybe once a year for a rare job. Just what works for us.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I second the Toro 21" single stage thrower. I purchased the top end commercial one but have a buddy who uses the smaller 18" and does fine. Best money spent rather than shovel, heck of a lot faster too.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Ariens(not box store version) and Honda.


----------



## viniferaguru (Feb 2, 2011)

Spend 600 on the Honda HS720 and be done with it... single stage-four stroke.. bulletproof reliability.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I have owned Honda and Toro single stage blowers , both are great machines . Around here parts for Toro are less than half of Honda .


----------



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

I have an Ariens 1336 that’s an absolute monster! It does all sidewalks in one pass, has an option to lock the differential, will go through any amount of snow/ice/slush. I found it used in great shape on Craigslist for $750 - ended up getting it for $600 cash.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

I had about 15 toro 3650 single stage blowers . My guys ran them hard and we fixed them as they broke . They were good machines . Carbs proved to be a problem with ethanol . Not sure if you have that up north . Housings used to break . Not sure what you get for snow but the single stage are good for Light snow . Augers were always twisting and breaking . 4 yrs ago I switched to the Honda 720 . We have about 12 of these that only need paddles and scraper bars as maintenance.They are a great machine . 4 stroke so no more premix. Really strong machine and great value for 6-700 bucks . Cables seem to freeze up in the off season if not lubed up when put away for the season . 

For heavy wet slush we used to use the ariens two stage machines . About 7 years ago we switched to the honda track machines. Easlily twice the productivity, much easier to operate and less breakdown time . They are hydraulic drive so it's reliable . Hear pins are much simpler to replace saving time . The frame is small so it can be hard on a tall operator. . The old ariens used to be well built but the quality has suffered. I do miss the heated hand warmers . Definately dont buy at the depot . Look at the gearbox . You will see why they are at a cheaper price point .


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

I've had a Honda HS520 4 stroke 6.5hp for 4 -5 years now. ALWAYS starts on the first pull. I'm just now replacing paddles on it. Its probably a 7-8 year old machine. Goes thru wet heavy snow scraping clean. Easy to put into back of the pickup.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

What are you doing with snow blower exactly?


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

ConnorExum said:


> What are you doing with snow blower exactly?


I have about 15 residential sidewalks i snowblow with it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

spyda said:


> I have about 15 residential sidewalks i snowblow with it.


You will want light and fast... the question is going to be snow fall on average... I think single stage is your best bet. But, you might want a two stage back unit (or maybe 2) just to be safe for heavy snow or snow plus freezing rain.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

ConnorExum said:


> You will want light and fast... the question is going to be snow fall on average... I think single stage is your best bet. But, you might want a two stage back unit (or maybe 2) just to be safe for heavy snow or snow plus freezing rain.


Yeah I have a Craftsman 2-stage but i'd need a ramp plus my back blade would have to come off... But I have no problem with the Honda in 6 inch wet snow 2-3 times a month ago it had no problem! Great snowblower - It does the job! I like and recommend it highly considering....


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

spyda said:


> Yeah I have a Craftsman 2-stage but i'd need a ramp plus my back blade would have to come off... But I have no problem with the Honda in 6 inch wet snow 2-3 times a month ago it had no problem! Great snowblower - It does the job! I like and recommend it highly considering....


 I thought you were the original poster... I wonder what his plans are for the snowblower actually. But yeah 2-stages are heavier but often necessary in heavy wet snow or when you need to really throw it far.


----------

